# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Is there any free bot program out there?

## Zta

Hey guys! So I decided to start looking for a bot and couldn't find any free bot program (no offense to people selling their bot but I can't afford to spend $10+ dollars/month on top of tokens for a game like ToS), I remember when I was playing RO, you could easily find a free botting program so I'm bit surprised things are different for ToS. Does that mean every bot ingame is run by someone paying 15 dollars/month? If so, that's quite insane. Thanks for your answers  :Smile:

----------

